# Lets Start a Petition to get Rogers or Fido to speed up iphone setup



## canadianaudioguy (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey if they can take deposits for seasons tickets for an NHL team that is only meth to come to Hamilton maybe we can convince Rogers to do the same thing.

Where is the best place to start the petition?

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

Doubt it'll do any good.. Europe has a higher priority than us, and I'm sure there is still a lot of work that needs to be completed on the Rogers' side.


----------



## canadianaudioguy (Feb 16, 2006)

Well yes Europe is bigger, but the network structure in Canada is almost the same and is not a lot of work.

I think we should atleast try.

Maybe even some kind of freindly protest to get noticed line jaming Apples and Rogers Phone lines to send a message.

Kind of a protest vote


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

At this point I'm willing to try anything. Count me in.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2007)

Probably pretty pointless. You don't think Rogers wants to get them up and running as fast as they can already? If you want to petition someone try the Canadian Regulatory bodies that are likely where the holdup sits.

As for Europe ... without EDGE I'm not sure they are going to get this rev there at all.


----------



## canadianaudioguy (Feb 16, 2006)

The CRTC has no issue or involvement with the iphone as long as it complies with the RF freq available which it does. I am very aware of the RF regulations in this country as it is part of my job.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Personally I think that the problem is with both Apple and Rogers. 

Apple wants to look after the US market, first and foremost. 

Rogers doesn't want to put any kind of investment into infostructure. Probably because they don't have the competition like there is in the US. It will cost them money to bring the iPhone to Canada because they will have to add services to their network to handle the features that are unique to the iPhone.


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

I had Rogers/Cantel since 1989 and finally switched to Telus last year. Rogers kept adding charges, had rude customer service and I could never get a human to answer. So why would people who don't use Rogers, or even want Rogers, sign a petition like this? I wouldn't want Bell either. The smaller companies have better service because they have to.
I don't like the locked phone idea, and I hope the competition out there takes advantage of that. HP has a new chip coming out next year that will put the power of a notebook in a cell phone. They have even experimented with a projector built-in to the phone.
As much as I like my Apple stuff and my iPod, I hope that as a consumer I am given some choice. I don't want Apple telling me who my carrier should be and I find it pretty arrogant that they think they muscle the cell phone market this way.
The product is cool, but the tactics suck. I am definitely not rooting for them on this one. How would you like it if they tied your Mac to an ISP?


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

This might have something to do with it...










Just how viable would the iPhone even be in Canada with data charges being what they are?


----------



## itaca (May 12, 2005)

*Antitrust in Europe*

Hi antitrust in Europe will force Apple to keep the iPhone open.
It happened with 3 in europe they locked the SIM to their phone because they didn't want people to just buy the phones and then put their existing sim into them.
But the antitrust won and 3 had to open their locked phones for free and forever.

just wanted to pint that out.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Those rates are making my stomach quezy...they would certainly have to change for sure!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Trevor... said:


> This might have something to do with it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh...a fancy chart, with no references. Can I make one too?










Oh, and your '$1800 for 500MB of data transfer on Rogers' is full of crap. Nothing like using wrong data to support a flawed argument.

Rogers has a data plan for wireless notebook users. $210 for 500MB transfer per month.
http://www.shoprogers.com/business/...siness_plans.asp?plan=dataservice&cat=2&typ=2


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I have also been a Rogers Wireless/Cantel/AT&T user since the last millenium.

Over the years, Rogers has: added features to my line(s) and didn't charge me for them; given me one-time credits I didn't ask for, and some I did ask for; given me monthly credits for a variety of services that persist to this day (the credits, and the services); given me large discounts on expensive handsets; provided free phones without contract extensions; and monthly rates worth sticking around for.

I have no doubt Rogers is working hard to satisfy whatever Apple wants in order to sell this phone here. They will have to swallow a lot though, and I'm not holding my breath for the kinds of data rates that are charged in the US, where there is far more competition for cell users and far less regulation to wade through.

But Rogers has been working hard to improve its 3G offerings (which I use it here in Toronto) despite also supporting a vast Edge data network--which the iPhone could use. I don't see a lot of complaint about the iPhone's Edge speeds; I'd rather use the phone for free wifi anyways; but if it's going to be offered here, it's going to be on Rogers, on Edge and for too much.

There is certainly no harm in writing Rogers and asking that they speed things up. But don't waste your time on a petition. Write or fax a letter to their head office and you'll be performing the equivalent effort of garnering a few thousand names on a petition.

Rogers Wireless Inc.
1 Mount Pleasant Road, 8th Floor
Toronto, ON M4Y 2Y5
Phone: 416-935.1100
Fax: 416-935.7516
Toll-Free: 800-565.6009

Here's the HQ address:
Rogers
333 Bloor Street East
Toronto, Ontario
M4W 1G9


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

guytoronto said:


> Oooh...a fancy chart, with no references. Can I make one too?


Check out Rogers site. $1600 seems cheap for 500mb with Rogers.

Blackberry plan $95 =50 MB ($7/MB overage) 
Mobile Internet $10 = 10mb + 3cents per kb ... enjoy that bill at 500mb...


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2007)

canadianaudioguy said:


> The CRTC has no issue or involvement with the iphone as long as it complies with the RF freq available which it does. I am very aware of the RF regulations in this country as it is part of my job.


You're sure about that one? Don't forget the iPhone has more to it than a simple cell phone does. I dunno for sure, but I do know a few people in the business that tell me differently.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

UnleashedLive said:


> Check out Rogers site. $1600 seems cheap for 500mb with Rogers.
> 
> Blackberry plan $95 =50 MB ($7/MB overage)
> Mobile Internet $10 = 10mb + 3cents per kb ... enjoy that bill at 500mb...


Let me respond, by quoting my previous response (I really can't blame you for not reading my entire post).



guytoronto said:


> Rogers has a data plan for wireless notebook users. $210 for 500MB transfer per month.
> http://www.shoprogers.com/business/...siness_plans.asp?plan=dataservice&cat=2&typ=2


And good lord! We have people bitchin' about a non-existant rate plan (for the iPhone) for a product not even in our market!

Do you clowns honestly think Rogers is just going to stick one of their regular plans onto the iPhone?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

mguertin said:


> You're sure about that one? Don't forget the iPhone has more to it than a simple cell phone does. I dunno for sure, but I do know a few people in the business that tell me differently.


The CRTC regulates the airwaves, yes.

But it's Industry Canada that will approve (or not) the device itself. Like they do your toaster and your electronic tie rack.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Like they do your toaster and your electronic tie rack.


Oooh....an iTie Rack?


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

guytoronto said:


> Let me respond, by quoting my previous response.


I fail to see your point that "'$1800 for 500MB of data transfer on Rogers' is full of crap" because you quoted a plan for Notebooks and not cellphones. I don't know about your cell phone but cramming a "Sierra Wireless EDGE / HSDPA Combo Card or the Option Wireless GTMAX PC Card." into mine will not work.


Yes we know Rogers charges out the ass for data, as evident that they could charge you $15k+ for using 500mb on your cell phone, but only charge you $210 for using the same network on your laptop. If the iPhone is to come here, we all know that the plans for cellphones would change, it's obvious.


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

Rogers treated me well for almost 18 years with free phones, upgrades, etc., as well. Unfortunately, the week that my Father-in-law was dying of brain cancer, they decided to be helpful again which resulted in my line being disconnected for two days.
They had done this before, a few times, in the previous year, and it was evident that customer service was on the decline. They admitted this to me.
If they had put proper procedures in place that allowed you to speak with someone with authority, they would have solved my problem immediately.
There are times when having your line disconnected accidentally is simply not acceptable. Like when someone is dying.
That they provide excellent service most of the time to most of the people is not really my issue. Losing customers is done one at a time. It happened to be my turn and instead of offering me an apology, a fix, a credit, as they had done in the past, they were just indifferent. F^%k 'em.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

If you _must_:

Rogers Canada iPhone Data Plan Petition


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

UnleashedLive said:


> I fail to see your point that "'$1800 for 500MB of data transfer on Rogers' is full of crap" because you quoted a plan for Notebooks and not cellphones. I don't know about your cell phone but cramming a "Sierra Wireless EDGE / HSDPA Combo Card or the Option Wireless GTMAX PC Card." into mine will not work.
> 
> 
> Yes we know Rogers charges out the ass for data, as evident that they could charge you $15k+ for using 500mb on your cell phone, but only charge you $210 for using the same network on your laptop. If the iPhone is to come here, we all know that the plans for cellphones would change, it's obvious.


Would you care to point out on Rogers' website the data rate charges for the iPhone?

Until they have rate plans for the iPhone, the "$1800 for 500MB" is still a load of it.


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

To be fair, AT&T's iPhone data plan was incredibly inexpensive compared to what they had previously been offering as data plans for devices such as the Blackberry and other smart phones.

While we have no way of knowing whether or not this was the result of pressure exerted by Apple to come up with a more reasonable plan, or AT&T's desire to promote the iPhone more heavily, it does speak to the possibility that the same may happen with Rogers.

Bear in mind also that the iPhone does not provide many of the features that might otherwise result in heavy data use... The built-in WiFi, the fact that it cannot be tethered, and the fact that it can't really download all that much via the web browser all work together to limit that amount of data that _can_ be transferred on the device. This is probably a big part of the reason why it was actually effective for AT&T to offer an unlimited data plan specific to the iPhone.

While Rogers may not be similarly motivated, it's important to keep in mind that AT&T is not exactly known for being America's most altruistic cell phone carrier either....


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Similar activity even with Rogers' best data plan, or any other data plan in Canada, would run you many $100s each month, if not $1000s.

Cross your fingers and hope that a plan similar to AT&Ts happens here. In fact, someone write Rogers and remind them that we won't be downloading all that much, just doing a bit of browsing, never tethering--in fact, we only want to use the built-in wifi.




jhollington said:


> To be fair, AT&T's iPhone data plan was incredibly inexpensive compared to what they had previously been offering as data plans for devices such as the Blackberry and other smart phones.
> 
> While we have no way of knowing whether or not this was the result of pressure exerted by Apple to come up with a more reasonable plan, or AT&T's desire to promote the iPhone more heavily, it does speak to the possibility that the same may happen with Rogers.
> 
> ...


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Similar activity even with Rogers' best data plan, or any other data plan in Canada, would run you many $100s each month, if not $1000s.


Well, it's actually not _that_ bad. I pay $100/month (on top of my normal bill, of course) for a 200MB data plan for my Nokia E62, and I've never gone over that, even with a browser that can download real files (the iPhone manual was 10MB for me to download on Friday night) and the occasional bit of tethered use from my Powerbook.

Rogers rather foolishly caps their plans, but it's unlikely that anybody would be able to use 200MB/month with the iPhone's current limitations. You'd have to be doing a _lot_ of surfing, and pulling down huge attachments (since attachments are the only thing that's likely to cause larger data transfers).

Still, $20/month for _unlimited_ data use is a hell of a lot better than $100 for a 'mere' 200MB


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

Writing a petition to whine at an enterprise in a capitalist country to speed up a process that they're already rushing to do sounds about as potent as throwing rocks at, well, other rocks.

Why not just wait patiently? It's not as if the 29th marked the global EMP pulse that fried all your current cell phones. Once the wait is over, you'll never have been happier with a new product!


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

canadianaudioguy said:


> The CRTC has no issue or involvement with the iphone as long as it complies with the RF freq available which it does. I am very aware of the RF regulations in this country as it is part of my job.


"very aware" yet you say "rf freq"? I too went to the redundancy school of redundancy.

-D


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

Trevor... said:


> This might have something to do with it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find it hard to take this seriously with Telstra spelled wrong.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

i stole this name said:


> Writing a petition to whine at an enterprise in a capitalist country to speed up a process that they're already rushing to do sounds about as potent as throwing rocks at, well, other rocks.
> 
> *Why not just wait patiently? It's not as if the 29th marked the global EMP pulse that fried all your current cell phones. Once the wait is over, you'll never have been happier with a new product!*


I'm not sure whether I should ask if you've seen _The Matrix _too many times, or _Nineteen Eighty-Four_?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

AppleInsider | Exorbitant data rates keeping iPhone out of Canada?


> n the U.S., AT&T's combined iPhone service and data plans start at just $59.99 for 450 anytime minutes, 5000 additional night and weekend minutes, and unlimited data. But in Canada, as Geist notes, a comparable plan for Rogers Wireless -- the only carrier with an iPhone-compatible GSM network -- would currently run about $295 per month.
> 
> Rogers charges $60 for 500 anytime minutes, $25 for an additional $500 anytime minutes and a whopping $210 for 500MB data plan. Unlike AT&T, the Canadian carrier does not offer an unlimited data plan and its monthly minutes do not rollover to the next month if they go unused.


What?!? I thought that a 500MB Data plan costs $1800!?!

Either way, data costs are expensive in Canada. That's the cost of a smaller market, bigger geography network.


----------

